# Personal Trivia or Trivally Personal



## Deda (Mar 25, 2009)

Today was my birthday.  I was born on 3/25 at 8:11 AM.

My dear sweet hubby was born on 8/11 at 3:25 PM.  

We were married several years before we noticed the dates/times.  We were gobsmacked when we saw the numbers when we were looking at our old papers, birth certificates and school records.  Must be meant to be.

Creepy in a Lincoln/Kennedy way.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 25, 2009)

happy Birthady, spooky.


----------



## Harlow (Mar 25, 2009)

Spooky, that's cute!


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2009)

Deda!  When you start looking at dates, things can seem just a little too coincidental, can't they?  

Many Happy Returns of the Day!!!  

Tanya


----------



## surf girl (Mar 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

On another trivially personal note, I have a friend Ashley who was born on July 24th.  Her middle initial and surname both begin with S...

So she's ASS, 24/7.    :shock:    8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, happy birthday Deda  8)


----------



## Deda (Mar 26, 2009)

surf girl said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> 
> On another trivially personal note, I have a friend Ashley who was born on July 24th.  Her middle initial and surname both begin with S...
> 
> So she's ASS, 24/7.    :shock:    8)



Her parents didn't like her?       That's hysterical!  

I'm a number pattern searcher, can't help it, always have been.

I had a friend when my kids were babies, Julie.  Her birthday was 4/4.  Her parents sent her to Rome for her 20th birthday, where she met Andy on 4/4, who was also born on 4/4.  The next year they returned to Rome and got married, on 4/4.  The very next year they had their first child, Elizabeth, on 4/4.  Two years later, along came Andy, Jr. on, you guessed it, 4/4.  Parties at her house were super festive!  All the celebrations were consolidated to one day.  Talk about easy clean up.

Anybody else have any birthday coinkidinks?


----------



## Sibi (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2009)

big hugs and kisses to you babe !~!! :*


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 26, 2009)

*Have a great Year!*

Happy Birthday and a great year.  Your 35, right?


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 26, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY... a little late...    

My son was born 11 minutes after the 11th hour on the 11th month of the year.  Had he been born exactly 2 days earlier, it would have been on the 11th *day* of the 11th month ... etc...


----------



## topcat (Mar 26, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Anybody else have any birthday coinkidinks?



Well...My Nanna's birthday was 3rd March.  My DH sister's b/day is 3rd March.  My Nanna died on 18th May....DH's sister's first child was born on 18th May.  

Tanya


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy belated birthday to ya (yes I know i'm a bit late but hey better late than never right? lol)

How's this for weired? my husband and I are both born same day, same month, same year, within a short time of each other, he in Australia and I in New Zealand :wink:


----------



## Deda (Mar 29, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> How's this for weired? my husband and I are both born same day, same month, same year, within a short time of each other, he in Australia and I in New Zealand :wink:



Wild  8)


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 29, 2009)

My Dad's initials are BAG, my brother has named his kids in that vein...one is BAG, one is TAG, and the wee little lass?

HAG.  :roll: and 

And, I was preggo with a friend with due dates within a week of each other...had lost touch and then found each other with the "Guess what? We're preggo!"  and then it was "Guess what?  So are we!"  Then, we teased each other about racing to the finish.  Well, when I was 3 weeks early, and had a kinda-surprise C-section, I couldn't wait to get home to email her and tell her "I win!"  Come to find out, there was an email in my in box because SHE ended up with a kinda surprise C-section...THE SAME DAY...

But, I still beat her by like 4 hours...


----------



## jbarad (Mar 29, 2009)

My two youngest boys are born the same day, one year apart. My ex husband went on to remarry and had a son with his second wife, that son was born the day after our two youngest...he would have been born on the same day but wife #2 was jealous and refused to allow the doc to do her c'section until the 22nd had come so he wouldn't be born on the same day as the other two boys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

My sons were born 2.5 years apart , but they both weighed exactly the same and were the same length.


----------



## KSL (Apr 17, 2009)

Fun thread!
My dad and I have the same birth day =)


----------

